# Kids crying



## mrincredibletou (Oct 17, 2007)

OK, I had a birthday party for my 7 year old. He had 10 of his friends over. One of them started crying as soon as he got out of his mothers mini van.... It was not even dark out yet..............

One down, more to come.............. I love this stuff.


The goal is to make someone pee their pants.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

...and what a mighty goal to have.



Keep it up.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Bwah ha ha ha! Boo! Love it!


----------



## ZombieLoveme (Jul 6, 2007)

7 year old son... crying? I would be so embarrased.


----------



## mrincredibletou (Oct 17, 2007)

No kiddin!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

mrincredibletou said:


> OK, I had a birthday party for my 7 year old. He had 10 of his friends over. One of them started crying as soon as he got out of his mothers mini van.... It was not even dark out yet..............
> 
> One down, more to come.............. I love this stuff.
> 
> The goal is to make someone pee their pants.


I like the way you think!!! :jol:


----------



## mrincredibletou (Oct 17, 2007)

Your "here for the free beer"........ I like the way you think!


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

I don't know wether to ashamed or proud that we take so much pride in making children cry. It's even better when you get the adults.


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Basically every kid under 10 comes through our haunt crying hysterically.
Their parents just laugh and usher them forward lmao!


----------

